# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > مبتدی: آموزش فارسی اف شارپ

## Fastdesign

سلام

خیلی دنبال آموزش فارسی F#‎ گشتم ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد .

اگه کسی چیزی داره بی دریغ نکنه .

با تشکر

----------


## genius_ali

سلام فکر کنم خودتون کار کنین بتونین یاد بگیرین چون کار اساسی F#‎ حذف کد های زیاد هست یعنی توی C#‎  مثلا هزار خط برنامه مینویسیم که این هزار خط توی F#‎ هست پس توی یک خط میتونیم بنویسیمش اصولا به نظر من اگه یک کتابی چیزی گیر بیارید و خودتون کار کنین میتونین پیشرفت کنید بعید میدونم راحت بتونید کسی که پروفشنال باشه پیدا کنیند پیدا کردید به منم بگید در هر صورت اگه جوابم ربطی به سوالت نداشت یا بد راهنمایی کردم شرمنده

----------


## genius_ali

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D9%88%D9%84

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 					نقل قول: منابع آموزشی #F 				*

* 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ  از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608* *
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید . 						*

----------

